#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Olt FiberHome vs Onu Padtec HMG 1000

## MegaConnect

Ola pessoal boa noite, tenho uma olt fiberhome e estou usando uma onu padtec hmg 1000 bridge.
seguinte a onu conecta normal atraves de pppoe discando de um computador, quando coloco um roteador pra discar o pppoe ele nao se conecta , alguem ai usa essa onu padtech e pode ajudar ? 

grato ..

----------


## cristianolopez

Boa tarde

Sou distribuidor Equipamentos Intelbras - localizado em SP

Entregamos para todo território nacional

Trabalho com toda linhas intelbras (REDES, TELECOM, CONTROLE DE ACESSO, CFTV, ILUMINAÇÃO e ENERGIA), caso tenha algum orçamento fico a disposição para atende-los

Melhor preço do mercado!!


Cristiano Lopez
11-98987-3792
[email protected]

----------


## cristianolopez

Já conhece a ONU da Intelbras, roda perfeitamente na OLT Fiberhome, com melhor preço do mercado, já incluso PPOE, BRIDGE, ela é EPON/GPON

----------


## cristianolopez

Já conhece a ONU da Intelbras, roda perfeitamente na OLT Fiberhome, com melhor preço do mercado, já incluso PPOE, BRIDGE, ela é EPON/GPON

Cristiano Lopes
11-98987-3792
[email protected]

----------

